# St. Michael's School in Madrid?



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello!

I have recently been offered a job teaching with this international school and am trying to find anyone who has had experience working for them or who knows their reputation.

Anything at all would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Best,
Emma


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked for comments on Dave's ESL Cafe?


----------



## SpecialKathryn (Jan 6, 2011)

*St Micheals*

Emma, 

Saw your post on St Micheals and Im in your position now! Did you take the job? I have been offered one to start asap.Would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SpecialKathryn said:


> Emma,
> 
> Saw your post on St Micheals and Im in your position now! Did you take the job? I have been offered one to start asap.Would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


Emma hasn't been back since she originally posted in 2007, so I'd be surprised if she replies


good luck if you do decide to take the job - & maybe someone on the forum now knows the school?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

My niece teaches at an international school in Madrid, if it's not that one she might know something about it. I'll txt her...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

She says that it's near where she lives which is to the north of Madrid in a very nice area. She knows of someone who works there and has never heard anything bad so it's probably OK.


----------

